# rohloff sticker removal



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

anyone have before/after pics of a rohloff with the sticker removed? what is under it?

thanks,

g


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

*Rohloff sticker*

Nothing is under it just the powder coat / anodised finish. I used a degreaser and some patience to remove it. Take a note of the hub number before you do it though :thumbsup: Does it look better? In my opinion yes.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I have put some black electric tape over the sticker. You have to really look closely to see this , and the sticker is there just in case....... 
I already had warranty problems with a frame that had the sticker removed , so I don't take anymore chance !


----------



## bikeisbetter (Aug 15, 2009)

Fokof is right.

Rohloff state very explicitly they won't provide any warranty service if they receive the hub without its sticker with a serial number on it. So if you remove it and it gets lost, the warranty is void.

Then, should you try to sell the hub with no sticker supplied, it will reach lower price as everyone will probably assume higher likelihood of the hub being stolen.


----------



## lesoudeur (Nov 3, 2005)

*Rohloff sticker*

Rohloff state that "If the tape around the hub shell should be removed at any time, we recommend to separate first with a sharp carpet knife from the tape and then to leave only the Serial No. on the hub. If the tape should be removed completely, the Serial No should be saved and/or stuck onto the warranty card. Alternatively, it can also can be engraved on the hub cap!" You can register your hub /unique number with them as well. Keep in mind the warranty is only for two years [I had thought it might be longer than that given Rohloff's marketing info about the hub lasting +100,000kms] so after that you are on your own - although I've heard of Rohloff providing support outside the warranty period. I have had mine without any problems whatsoever for 7 years.


----------



## kunzho (May 9, 2007)

Rohloff won't provide any warranty if you dont have the sticker... I bought one used on ebay without the sticker and they can't repair it. I said that i knew that this hub dont have any kind of warranty... but they dont want to repair it...


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

Rohloff warranty is two years. I think all the stickered hubs are at least this old now, yes? Mine is anyway. 

I recently had to send it in for new internals and had no issues (Dec, 2011). I did pay for shipping, new seals, and new bearings. Internals were replaced, even though my hub was 3yrs out of warrantly, with no sticker, and now I'm back out on the trails.

My hat's off to Rohloff service partner in the U.S. (cyclemonkey)


----------

